# Features



## GregP (Jan 15, 2016)

In the old site, when I logged in, the thread title used to be bold if a change had been made since my last post. It was very nice because you tell in a glance which posts had some additions since your last visit.

Does this new forum have that feature? And, if so, how can I recognize it?

Best regards, - Greg


----------



## N4521U (Jan 16, 2016)

What the hell happened?


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2016)

N4521U said:


> What the hell happened?


New server and forum template Bill, good to see you again too !


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2016)

With Karl. Nice to see you back Bill.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2016)

Good to see you back Bill!

Do agree though it is hard within the forums to see the threads with new posts. Could certainly be made a bit clearer.


----------

